# Mental stimulation tips



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
Just wondering what kind of mental stimulation you suggest for a four month old pup. Hopefully that will exhaust the **** out of her. She always has energy!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Have her find things. That will teach her the name of objects. Try just one thing, put it in an easy to find place and ask her Where is the xxxxx? Whatever it is.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Use her meals in a track, have her hunt for the food. Mental stimulation!
I would also do several short training sessions, keep it fun. Training is a brain drain. Teach her perchwork, platz on a placeboard, even fetch or flirtpole fun is mental and physical exercise. Because she is teething now, tug is not recommended, but tug is also very mental, physical.
If you are training in SchH you can teach article indication, retrieves now too. Just keep the sessions short and end on a good note, crate the pup for a bit after sessions to process the lesson.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

We are already playing find it, she loves it and picked up quite quickly. We use a treat, but now that you mention it, using it with toys is a great way for her to know their names. 

Can you please describe how you play perchwork, platz on a placeboard, or flirtpole?

We play fetch outside but she often loses interest in getting the ball and just sits there, I try to make it fun by running after the ball but then she starts biting at my legs .


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Once interest is lost you can't get it back. Move to something else, their attention span is very short as pups. Also, don't expect too much from a puppy. For a few months all they care about is biting things and exploring and ignoring whatever we want them to do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's something you can work on at home: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/128329-place-command.html#post1738939


----------



## sicsone (Oct 20, 2011)

my pup is almost five months and he loves kong toys. he throws them down the stairs to get the treats out. also training sessions and hide and seek games. he also enjoys the local dog park. he usually knocks out after spending an hour at the dog park running around


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Any and all TRICKS are perfect --> Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick


----------

